# 2004 Cub Cadet LT 1022



## junglemike

Good morning folks,

I am brand new to the world of lawn tractors seeing as I just bought my first piece of land that actually needs mowing. I've got about an 1.5 of grass and mature trees (which means a lot of leaves) to take care of and have been looking to buy a used riding mower for awhile.

I recently (20 minutes ago) found a 2004 Cub Cadet LT 1022 with 380 hours on it and a twin bagger unit for 950.00. It's being sold by a local, well reputable lawn care equipment dealer and has been serviced.

My questions are these - is this a good mower for what I need to do? Is this a good deal for this mower? Any suggestions or concerns are much appreciated as I am new to this world. 

Since I just bought a place, I'm a little tight for money, so I am trying to find a good used deal to save a couple of bucks.

Thanks so much!

-Michael


----------



## wjjones

Welcome to the Forum!..Michael.. That seems like a tractor for what you need but I would have to talk him down on the price a little.. Its a good find with the bagger already on it but the hours are little high for the year model.. Which I guess the extra hours could be from bagging leaves, etc so that would put them at average hours..


----------



## Mickey

For the size of property you're trying to maintain, I's suggest you look for something a little larger. A properly cared for upper end GT model will still be running we'll long after an entry level machine has given up.

You'll find stronger transmissions and differentials, possibly locking rear axle, shaft drive for both trans and mower deck. Stronger components, more/better bearings at wear point, greaseable fittings and even better qlty engine. I'd not pay too much attention to engine HP. The old machines were doing the same job as today's machines and with only 10-12 HP.


----------

